
6 Reasons Google Did Not Need To Acquire Feedburner - ddd7
http://www.daviddalka.com/createvalue/2007/06/01/6-reasons-google-did-not-need-to-acquire-feedburner/
======
ciordia9
Article to be filed under sarcasm. ;)

With Google's beta of analytics looking more and more bubbly it's not too hard
to fuzz the lines and see a more complete picture with integration. If they
could speed the process by aquiring Clicky's instant gratification it'd be a
dangerous total package.

